# noob girl from Pittsburgh PA area



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

What up guys??? 

the name's Anda ... I live near Pitt Pa ... 

I started snowboarding last year so Im def a noob ... but I'm not bad at all, I can ride and hold my own and keep up with all my friends that are good with no troubles, without hitting the park like they do.

I learned how to ride on a board way too big for me that my friend gave me last year ... but I just got my first toy a few days ago and I can't wait to hit the slopes.


I did a lot of research before buying a board and all that stuff so I can say I'm pretty well informed for a rookie ...

this is my baby, I really wanted a v-rocker and I think this was a good choice for me <3





























since I don't hit the park yet... I shouldn't worry about detuning it right? 
they also told me that the board is already waxed, but a lot of ppl said that you should wax it before you take it out for the first time...

what bindings do you guys recommend for this board? I was looking at the 2010 burton lexa, would that be a good idea? they're pretty light and not too hard not too soft.


if anybody near Pit wants to pair up for some snowboard trips hit me up, Im always down to go wherever. (I'm in Europe for another 2 weeks but after that I'll be down)


----------



## snowboadringOX (Dec 29, 2009)

hey anda, im always going to 7 springs PA for some riding. Not sure when the next trip will be up there but let me know maybe the guys and i will make a trip sooner than later. Those binding should be good for you. I dont have any personal experience with them but the review looks good. O and on the waxing, i always wax my board even when they are new.


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

You should have you nose and tail edges de-tuned, that will help to not catch a edge. You can ride with it not detuned, personally it rides easier with detuned edges.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Question: Why buy a rocker board if you're not doing park? You're certainly not going to see enough powder around here to worry about any increase in float.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

snowOX - i will hit u up with a PM with my phone number when I get back to the states.

Phoenix: I wanna do park... and I got it now so I dont have to buy another board as I learn, because Im a very fast learner and I dont see the point in buying a board now then getting another one so soon. I also know this board does really good on ice, and last year I had some bad experiences with ice


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wax it, don't detune unless doing rails...its already rockered, rome madisons


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm on the far side from Pitt, but let me know when you're going and we can meet up. Not many snowboarders around here.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Phenix_Rider said:


> I'm on the far side from Pitt, but let me know when you're going and we can meet up. Not many snowboarders around here.


GO PENS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

Im scared to detune it myself, Im gonna try it out without detuning it first and see how it goes. 

question: do nose and tail protectors affect your riding? I mean it would seem so to me ... pls somebody clear this out for me cuz I would like to put some on m board to protect it, but only if they dont affect the riding.

phenix I will for sure.  I'll PM you too when I get back to the US.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

romaniaK said:


> Im scared to detune it myself, Im gonna try it out without detuning it first and see how it goes.
> 
> question: do nose and tail protectors affect your riding? I mean it would seem so to me ... pls somebody clear this out for me cuz I would like to put some on m board to protect it, but only if they dont affect the riding.
> 
> phenix I will for sure.  I'll PM you too when I get back to the US.


Yes, don't put them on. They are not worth it they could set your weight off center, and that's never worth it..


----------



## snowboadringOX (Dec 29, 2009)

For anybody that wants to meet up i will be at 7 springs jan 9th.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

Progress said:


> Yes, don't put them on. They are not worth it they could set your weight off center, and that's never worth it..


Thank you. <3

snowOX: well damn, you should take another trip after I get back, cuz I will have to skip on this one (
I don't have many friends that board, so I'm def tring to make some buddies (no creep)


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

romaniaK said:


> Im scared to detune it myself, Im gonna try it out without detuning it first and see how it goes.
> 
> question: do nose and tail protectors affect your riding? I mean it would seem so to me ... pls somebody clear this out for me cuz I would like to put some on m board to protect it, but only if they dont affect the riding.
> 
> phenix I will for sure.  I'll PM you too when I get back to the US.


The rubber guards? They won't have any effect on groomers or balance, really. You might snag them on a rail or box seem though, and they could be problematic in powder. I've only seen them on rentals. They could protect your edges from getting beat up if you line up to a feature wrong or hit something or in the lift line.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

snowboadringOX said:


> For anybody that wants to meet up i will be at 7 springs jan 9th.


I'm going this Monday (after the retarded holiday rates go down). Hoping it won't be as crowded. Planning to go extra early and stay as long as I can feel my toes. :laugh: It's supposed to be bitter cold the next few days.


----------



## snowboadringOX (Dec 29, 2009)

romaniaK said:


> Thank you. <3
> 
> snowOX: well damn, you should take another trip after I get back, cuz I will have to skip on this one (
> I don't have many friends that board, so I'm def tring to make some buddies (no creep)




Dont worry ill be there again.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm another newbie from Pittsburgh. I'm hoping to hit the slopes again sometime this week, but I don't know when yet. Maybe I'll see some of you there.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i think im taking a day trip out to 7springs sometime in february. im getting really bored riding the same stuff, so i want to go to a place ive never been. 7springs park has always looked sick.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

stillz said:


> Hey everyone, I'm another newbie from Pittsburgh. I'm hoping to hit the slopes again sometime this week, but I don't know when yet. Maybe I'll see some of you there.



where do you usually go???


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm actually from the area as well, though seven springs is about a 2 hour drive for me (still totally worth it). I'm wanting to hit that up sometime soon, I NEED to get out more this year (and soon, I haven't been boarding yet this winter). Unfortunately I work this Saturday, or I'd totally be there.

As for gear, I just got all my own stuff last year, and I also spent a long time researching boards (about 3 months, I think) to try and get the right one (that I could also afford). I ended up getting a rossignol scope from 06, it's an all mountain board, but I mostly just freeride. Of course, after all this I broke my collarbone on my third trip out. I'd suggest avoiding that, it's pretty sucky.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I go to Seven Springs and Hidden Valley. Will be at Hidden Valley tomorrow, and probably again over the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

*heyy*

heyyy not too many girls snowboard around here, my friend is an instructor at Hidden Valley Four Seasons Resort, PA its close to seven springs lol so I might be able to get discounted tickets so if you want to go sometime message me!!


----------



## nova_prospekt (Jan 8, 2010)

i usually go to hidden valley on wednesdays or fridays, but if people were gonna go to 7 springs on those days or the weekends i'd like to meet up... going alone is starting to suck


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

At first I thought you guys were talking about the Hidden Valley in STL..got me all excited to see locals :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey hey. Grats on your new purchase! I have the Lexa (2008) bindings on my Arbor Push & K2 Virtue (2006) on my Burton Feelgood. The Lexa's are ok, but a word of caution...the toe straps may come loose while riding! I've had this happen several times & thought it was just me, but I stumbled upon many reviews saying this is an ongoing problem with these bindings. I'm eventually gonna switch them out with Cascade's. On a side note, I adore my Virtue bindings! The have incredible boot to board control and are super comfy!


----------

